# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Είναι αχάτης???  και αν ναι..τι?

## giocakis

εχθες διαβαζα μεχρι αργα το βραδυ ολα τα θεματα για τα καναρινια χρωματος ( που αρχιζω μερα με τη μερα να ερωτευομαι )... προσπαθησα να καταλαβω τι ειναι το καναρινακι ( θηλυκο ) που αγορασα ... χωρις δαχτυλιδι..( ξερω ξερω...αλλα μου αρεσε πολυ..και χωρις τα βραχιολια της ) ... πιστευω οτι ειναι αχατης κιτρινο μωσαικο.. εσεις οι πιο εμπειροι τι λετε??

----------


## vikitaspaw

δε φαινονται οι φωτος!

----------


## giocakis

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ρε παιδια...δυσκολευομαι να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες ..  στην αρχη παιδευτηκα με δυο διαφορετικους τροπους και δεν ειδα φως.  τωρα μπαινω μετα απο λιγες ωρες και εχει εμφανιστει η μια απ το πουθενα, τι να πω????

----------


## Efthimis98

Γεια σου Γιοκακη... (ονομα?)

Το πουλακι στην φωτογρααφια νομιζω πως ειναι σκαρθι....

Ενα θεμα οπου ειναι για αυτο ειναι.......

*Σκαρθί (serinus serinus)*

----------


## giocakis

οχι φιλε μου...δεν ειμαι τοσο ασχετος.  ειναι καναρα πιστεψε με....  και με λενε Γρηγορη ... το Γιοσακης ειναι το nickname..

----------


## vicky_ath

Γρηγόρη εγώ για το πουλάκι να σου πω δεν ξέρω, αλλά τη μία σου φωτογραφία εγώ την έφτιαξα! Την άλλη δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα να την κάνω να φαίνεται, αλλά τουλάχιστον λειτουργεί το λινκ..

----------


## giocakis

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Βικυ ... αν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως μπορεσες και εφτιαξες εσυ τις φωτο που εγω προσπαθησα να ανεβασω... τι να πω??? δεν ειμαι κανενας δεινοσαυρος ρε γαμωτο..απορω που δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα.   τελος παντων... μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις πως να ανεβαζω σωστα φωτογραφιες???

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχα.. επειδή είμαι στην ομάδα διαχείρισης κ μπόρω να επεξεργαστώ όλα τα ποστ!  :winky: 
Για να μη βγούμε εδώ εκτός θέματος θα σου στείλω στον τοίχο σου πως ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες στο φόρουμ! 2-3 δοκιμές κ είμαι σίγουρη θα τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## panos70

Εγω φιλε με αυτη φωτο που βλεπω και δεν φενετε καθολου καλα η καναρα σαν κοινο το βλεπω, για σιγουρα ομως πρεπει να δουμε περισσοτερες και καθαροτερες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα για δες καποιες φωτογραφιες και συγκρινε το με το δικο σου!

----------


## jk21

και η δευτερη φωτο ειναι οκ τωρα 

καθαρο σκαρθι δεν ειναι αλλα δινω αρκετες πιθανοτητες να ειναι σκαρθοκαναρο .οι ραβδωσεις στην πλατη για καθαρο καναρινι δεν μου κανουν ...

----------


## giocakis

θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω καποιες ακομα...

----------


## giocakis

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...224095504.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...224095520.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...224095927.jpg/

----------


## andreascrete

Στα θηλυκά σκαθοκάναρα δεν υπάρχει τόσο έντονο κίτρινο καθότι είναι πιο σκούρα, υποθέτω ότι το πουλάκι είναι διασταύρωση ντόπιου καναρινιού με ιζαμπέλα η με αχάτη κίτρινου παράγοντα και για αυτό φέρει και ραβδώσεις - αν και είναι δύσκολο να σχηματίσω γνώμη μόνο απο μερικές φώτο.
Τα σκαρθοκάναρα έχουν το μέγεθος πάντα του πατέρα δηλαδή είναι πολύ μικρότερα απο την κανάρα μάνα - αν αυτό το θηλυκό καναρίνι έχει κανονικό μέγεθος καναρινιού δεν είναι υβρίδιο τότε.

----------


## 11panos04

Δε θα πω τί ειναι,αλλα θα πω γιατι ΔΕΝ ειναι αχατης κιτρινου μωσαικου και γιατι ΔΕΝ ειναι σκαρθι.Πρωτα απ ολα,το σκαρθι εχει το μισο του μεγεθος,θα δυσκολευοταν να το κρατησει χωρις να του φυγει,συν του οτι εχει διαφορετικη κατανομη ο χρωματισμος του αρσενικου συν οτι το θηλυκο σκαρθι,αντιθετως του αρσενικου,ειναι γκρι με ραβδωσεις...

Αχατης κιτρινου μωσαικου δεν ειναι,γιατι....Ειναι πουλια διμορφικα τα μωσαικα,που σημαινει,αφου ειναι θηλυκο,και μεγαλη μασκα να ειχε,δε θα αγκαλιαζε ετσι το προσωπο,οπως στο πουλακι αυτο...Μια ιδεα που μου περνα,αν το συγκρινω με το μαυροκοκκινο θηλυκο μου,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι γκριζοφτερο κιτρινο χιονε,γιατι εχει ροζ κερατινα μερη,γκρι ριγες κ χρωμα,και κιτρινο που δικαιολογειται ετσι για χιονε.Μαυροκιτρινο δεν το λεω,γιατι θελουμε μαυρα κερατινα μερη,αυτο δεν εχει,οποτε...Ή αυτο ή αχατης κιτρινος,παλι χιονε,και το εξηγω,στο χιονε δικαιολογειται τοση μεγαλη ''μασκα'',κ σα να κανει δακτυλιδι,αλλα μονο στα θηλυκα,γιατι στα αρσενικα το δακτυλιδι ειναι off.Τα θηλυκα μωσαικα,αφου κι αυτο ειναι θηλυκο,εχουν απο ελαχιστη εως καθολου μασκα,φρυδακι βασικα,οποτε δεν το λεω ουτε μωσαικο.Συμπερασμα,αν ειναι καθαρης ρατσας κ δε μας ξεγελα,να ειναι δλδ κοινο με ομοιομορφα χρωματα,οτι ειναι γκριζοφτερο κιτρινο χιονε(που παρεμπιπτοντως,δεν ειναι πουλια που τα βρισκεις ευκολα...) ή αχατης κιτρινος χιονε.Αυτα...Α,και κατι τελευταιο.Σε περιπτωση που ειναι αχατης κιτρινος χιονε,και προς τα εκει κλινω,αν ειναι καθαρη ρατσα,λογω του οτι το κιτρινο στη ''μασκα'' ξεχωριζει απο το στηθος,μπορεις ετσι να καταλαβεις καί το φυλο,αρα γινεται ετσι και τροπον τινα η επαληθευση του φυλου καί της ρατσας(αν τελικα δεν ειναι κοινο με πολυ ομοιομορφα κατανεμημενα χρωματα...)

Φιλικα

----------


## georgekouk

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Είναι ξεκάθαρα αχάτης κίτρινος μωσαϊκού, αρσενικός. Πάνο είναι διμορφικό. Είναι πουλί μέτριο από άποψη χαρακτηριστικών. Μικρή μάσκα, πορτοκαλίζει, (πιθανότατα έχει φάει "κόκκινη" βιταμίνη), αλλά έχει λιπόχρωμα στη μάσκα, στο στήθος, στους ώμους και στο ουροπήγιο. Αν έχει τώρα κάποια πρόσμιξη από άλλο πουλί αυτό μόνο όταν ζευγαρώσει με ίδιας ράτσας θα ξέρουμε αν είναι φορέας κάποιου άλλου πουλιού και τί. Αν όχι θέλει πολύ δουλειά για εκθεσιακά αποτελέσματα κάτι  που τον φίλο μας όπως δεν τον ενδιαφέρει.
Ούτε σκαρθί, ούτε σκαρθοκάναρο, ούτε αχάτης κίτρινος χιονέ.

----------


## giocakis

Φιλε Γιωργο...χρονια σου πολλα.. και χρονια πολλα σε ολους...  το τι ρατσα ειναι δεν ξερω.  αυτο που ξερω ομως σιγουρα ειναι... οτι ειναι θηλυκο..  :Happy:

----------


## giocakis

επισης δεν ειναι σκαρθοκαναρο λογω μεγεθους...

----------


## andreascrete

Καθαρόαιμο μωσαϊκ δεν είναι αλλά φέρει αίμα απο τέτοια ράτσα και το πιστεύω ότι είναι θηλυκό γιατί είχα πριν κάποια χρόνια μια κανάρα που της έμοιαζε και η οποία είχε ζευγαρώσει με ένα φλώρο που είχα στο ίδιο κλουβί.

----------


## 11panos04

> αυτο που ξερω ομως σιγουρα ειναι... οτι ειναι θηλυκο


Α να γεια σου.Εκει στηριχθηκα εξ αρχης.Γι αυτο ειπα οτι,αν ηταν διμορφικο,κι αφου ειναι σιγουρα,οπως λεει ο Γρηγορης,θηλυκο,δε θα μπορουσε να ειναι αχατης κιτρινου μωσαικου.Ακομη και χρωστιικη να εφαγε,παραπανω απο οσο προτεινει ο κατασκευαστης,πιστευω δε θα μπορουσε τιποτα να δικαιολογησει αυτο το απλωμα της μασκας,το απλωμα στο στηθος(τα θηλυκα μωσαικα σχεδον ή καθολου δεν εχουν),καθως επισης,κι αν βλεπω καλα και διακρινω,βλεπω κιτρινο ακομη κι αναμεσα στις ριγες της πλατης,οχι στο ουροπηγιο,στην πλατη,κατι που στους αχατες κιτρινου μωσαικου,και δη στα θηλυκα,δεν επιτρεπεται να υπαρχει.Εκει που επιτρεπεται να υπαρχει λιποχρωμα καί στην πλατη,,απο τα λιγα που γνωριζω,ειναι στα μη μωσαικου μελανινικα πουλια,δλδ Μαυροκοκκινα,μαυροκιτρινα κι αχατες,και στις μεταλαξεις τους,δλδ ιζαμπελ κλπ.Μαυροκοκκινο δεν ειναι...νομιζω ξερουμε γιατι.Μαυροκιτρινο δεν ειναι,ειπα γιατι,αρα στο μονο που καταληγω ειναι αχατης κιτρινος χιονε,προσπαθωντας να αποκλεισω ολες τις αλλες πιθανοτητες.Κι αυτο το ξερω,γιατι χιονε ειχα κι εχω ακομη,εκτροφη μεγαλη δεν κανω προσωπικα,αλλα για να μπορω να τα ξεχωριζω καπως απο παρομοιες ρατσες,τα εχω μελετησει λιγο.Ως χιονε,δικαιολογειται αυτη η ''μασκα'',και το βαζω εντος εισαγωγικων,γιατι δεν εχει σχεση με τη μασκα των μωσαικων,απλως σπαει λιγο απο το λιποχρωμα του στηθους,γι αυτο ειπα οτι,αν προκειται πραγματι για αχατη χιονε,απο αυτο και μονο καταλαβαινεις οτι προκειται για θηλυκο,αφου στα αρσενικα δε διαχωριζεται.Αλλα απ τα λιγα που γνωριζω,ο Γιωργος εχει δικιο,μόνο αν ζευγαρωσει με καθαρο πουλακι αντιστοιχο βεβαια της υποτιθεμενης ρατσας,θα δεις απο τα μικρα τί κουβαλαει.Προσωπικα,προτει  νω αρσενικο κιτρινο αχατη,λογω των παραπανω που ισχυριζομαι.

Φιλικα

----------


## giocakis

Εβγαλα καποιες ακομα με τη φωτογραφικη αυτη τη φορα... με ενδιαφερει πολυ να μαθω τι τελικα ειναι γιατι θελω να ψαξω για τον αντρα της... με τι να την ζευγαρωσω??

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/p7120019.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/p7120021.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/p7120026u.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/p7120027j.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/714/p7120029.jpg/

----------


## 11panos04

http://panos-my-pictures.blogspot.co...g-post_15.html

Φιλε μου,δες εδω σε παρακαλω.Δες τον αχατη κοκκινο χιονε,ειναι θηλυκο.Προσπαθησε να το φανταστεις,αντι για κοκκινο,με κιτρινο,και πες μου πόσο πολυ ή λιγο μοιαζει με το δικο σου πουλακι.

Θα προσπαθησω να σας βρω μια...πολυ παλια φωτογραφια με δυο πουλακια μου,τα ειχα βαλει ζευγαρι.Πώς ετυχε δεν ξερω,τα πουλια καθισαν διπλα-διπλα κι εμοιαζαν...τρομερα.Το αρσενικο ηταν γκριζοφτερο κιτρινο μωσαικο,ιταλικης καταγωγης,και το θηλυκο κοινο πουλακι,που ειχε ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα μαυρου κιτρινου μωσαικου.Ηταν ταλε-κουαλε με το αρσενικο,με εντονες μαυρες ριγες και σκουρα κερατινα μερη,αλλα ηταν σιγουρα κοινο,γιατι το πηρα απο γνωστο,κι ηξερα οτι δε βαζει ρατσες για ζευγαρωμα,ασχολειται με κοινα,αλλα πώς τα φερε ο Θεος κι η γενετικη,να μοιαζει τοσο με πουλακι ρατσας...

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Οι νεες φωτογραφιες με κανουν να πιστευω ακοομη πιο πολυ οτι,αν ειναι καθαρη ρατσα,προκειται για αχατη χιονε θηλυκο.

Φιλικα

----------


## giocakis

επομενως ψαχνω για αχατη κιτρινο αρσενικο???
ενας φιλος μου ειπε να τη ζευγαρωσω με τιμπραντο... αλλα ειναι καλο αυτο ρε παιδια???

----------


## 11panos04

Φιλε μου...καμμια σχεση.Αν το πουλακι ειναι χρωματος,το να το ζευγαρωσεις με φωνης,θα παρεις σιγουρα κοινα πουλια.Στη θεση σου θα εψαχνα για αχατη κιτρινο εντονο αρσενικο.Μαλιστα,αν εβρισκα εκτροφεα,θα του πηγαινα καί το δικο μου πουλακι,για να πει κι αυτος την αποψη του.

Φιλικα

----------


## giocakis

http://www.fotosdecanarios.com/isabe...ico/index.html

φιλε Πανο... μοιαζει παρα πολυ με αυτη την ιζαμπελα...  στην τριτη φωτο.

----------


## jk21

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ειναι καναρινι και δεν ειναι σκαρθοκαναρο οπως λαθος υποπτευθηκα αλλα οταν ειδα νεες φωτο λογω μεγεθους κυριως απεκλεισα .μου αρεσει που βλεπω εναλλαγη αποψης και ενεργοποιηση τετοιων συζητησεων αναμεσα σε μελη ασχετα αν δεν συμμετεχω περαιτερω σαν μερικως ασχετος στα καναρινια χρωματος και ελπιζω να βγαλει ακρη τελικα ο Γρηγορης .εγω στο μονο που εχω θεση ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να το ζευγαρωσει με τιμπραντο .ο λογος αναφερθηκε σωστοτατα απο τον πανο !

----------


## 11panos04

Γρηγορη,ναι,μοιαζει,αλλα εδω τιθεται τωρα κατι αλλο...Οι φωτο απο το σαιτ το συγκεκριμενο,αν δεις πανω στην καρτελα,λεει ''ιζαμπελ κιτρινο μωσαικου''...Δλδ τα πουλακια ειναι μωσαικα,αρα διμορφικα...Απο τις φωτο που εχει διαθεσιμες,μόνο δυο ειναι θηλυκα,τα δυο γκριζωπα...Το τριτο που λες,εφοσον προκειται για ιζαμπελ μωσαικο,ειναι αρσενικο.Οποτε,ασχετως αν μοιαζει με το πουλακι σου,αφου λες οτι ειναι θηλυκο,αποκλειεται να ειναι αυτη η ρατσα και αυτη η μεταλλαξη...Και γενικως,προσωπικα,αποκλειω το ''μωσαικο'',σου ειπα γιατι.

Φιλικα

----------


## giocakis

επομενως αυτο που εχω να κανω ειναι να βρω καποιον αχατη κιτρινο... και ισως απο τα πουλακια που θα γεννηθουν.. μαθουμε περισσοτερα...

----------


## 11panos04

Το ξαναδιευκρινυζω,για να μη θεωρηθω ο παντογνωστης των καναρινιων.Ο τι ειπα ειναι βασει στοιχειων που εγω κρινω οτι ισχυουν στο πουλακι.Αν ημουν στη θεση σου,κι ηθελα να δω αν θα δωσει πουλια ρατσας,βασει των παραπανω,ναι,θα εψαχνα εκτροφεα με αχατες κιτρινους,οχι μωσαικους,που ομολογω,δεν ξερω κανεναν,πιστευω ειναι λιγο δυσευρετη ρατσα...Θα εψαχνα για εκτροφεα,για να δω πρωτα-πρωτα στην πηγη της ρατσας,ας το πουμε,πώς ειναι τα πουλακια,τί πρεπει να εχουν,και να ζητησω κ τη γνωμη του εκτροφεα,γιατι το ματι του μπορει να δει κ κατι αλλο και να προτεινει κατι διαφορετικο.

Φιλικα

----------


## giocakis

Προσπαθωντας να καταλαβω αν ειναι μαλακοφτερο η σκληροφτερο μπερδευτηκα... οταν την αγγιζω ειναι σαν μεταξι ... αλλα.. τα πουπουλα της μαλλον λενε αλλα.
 στις φωτο απο κατω  το αριστερο πουπουλο ειναι απο το στηθος  και το δεξι απο το ουροπηγιο....

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...226133803.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...226133830.jpg/

----------


## 11panos04

http://www.poc.gr/entypa/ftervmata.pdf
http://www.poc.gr/entypa/plumage.pdf

Πιστευω οτι ειναι μαλακοφτερο ή ημιμαλακο.

Φιλικα

----------


## giocakis

επομενως πρεπει να βρω εναν αρσενικο σκληροφτερο????

----------


## 11panos04

Αυτο θα σου προτεινα.

Φιλικα

----------

